# Banjo Brothers Rack Top Bag and Raleigh Twenty



## SirMike1983 (Jan 27, 2018)

I received for Christmas a brand new Banjo Brothers Rack Top bag. I specifically asked for this item because I thought it might go well on my Raleigh Twenty. Many of the old Raleigh folding bikes had "carry-all" bags strapped to the rear rack. I figured this could be something like that. The bag fits nicely and I'm really happy with how it worked out. It has plenty of space, but is not overly large. These are not as good as a Carradice bag, but they are still a really good value because the price is so reasonable on them.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2018/01/banjo-brothers-rack-top-bag-and-raleigh.html


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks like a perfect fit. Nice!


----------

